# What Kind Of Joinery?



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## scribbles (Mar 2, 2009)

Pocket Screws:thumbsup:


you'r welcome:yes:


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

The best I can tell from the pic, screws with plugs.


----------



## toddj99 (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll take a shot in the dark and say dowels although I would imagine that it would be damn difficult to ensure hole alignment.


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

Did you use pegs? Basically a through dowel but made out of twigs or smaller branches of the same tree?


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I would say a BUTT joint.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Greatest bit of Bonsai I ever saw.
Gene


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 29, 2008)

"now for something completely different"..........as they used to say on Monty Python. I see something that looks like plugs or dowel ends,............. possibly????????


----------



## Danxt (Jul 13, 2009)

i doubt if any joinery was required at all... I'll bet that table grew that way!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Danxt said:


> i doubt if any joinery was required at all... I'll bet that table grew that way!


Yes, it appears to me to be a variety of the rare Malasian Chair Tree.


----------



## bzbatl (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, getting legs square and flat are always the hardest part of the project for me. Maybe it'll help me if I use gnarled up bits of wood for legs.


----------



## Jeremy E (Oct 30, 2006)

Witchcraft!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I can only see what look like dowels. That table, though, that one was really tricky.


----------

